# Building push box from plow?



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Anyone fabricate a snow pusher box using a truck plow? I just bought a loader and was thinking about doing this. I plan on at least a 10' plow (preferably a municipal sized plow like a Gledhill or something). I was going to remove all angling cylinders and anything which connects it to the truck. Then I plan on building the sides with skids, removing cutting edge and replacing with rubber. The quick mount to the loader should be easy enough with some metal and welds in the right places. I have a compact loader (roughly 10,000 pounds). Any suggestions or ideas? Anyone have a blade sitting around close to NW Ohio?


----------



## Slash (Feb 23, 2007)

This blade is in the Findlay area, and I'll work with you on the price if you don't want the cylinders.

www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=49148


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I don't want to change your mind about building a blade but from my experience your better just to buy an older pusher and refurbish it. We are very good at fabbing our own blades and harness's and we've made pushers's ranging in size from 10 ft to 19ft. The blades worked well but I'm not a big fan of rubber edges, metal trip is much better for scraping but that's another discussion. For all the time and expense you put into building a blade you can buy a used one that just needs a few things fixed and it will be as good as a new one. We've built blades using old moldboards and built some from scratch. We did find building the blades rewarding but in the end it would have been cheaper just to buy a used one. Good luck with what ever you choose and starting with an old moldboard is the best way if you decide to buils.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

With the price of pushers vs cost of steel these days its not worth it to build them. Look at the Protecs. I was told this by my brother who used to work there.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

I bought a 9' Western off a C-60 dump. I will be parting the angling cylinders, pump, a-frame and whatever else I can on ebay soon. I picked it up for $250. I estimate another $3-400 in expenses and my time. I am with JD Dave on this one, there is a certain satisfaction and reward in doing your own fabrication. I have not seen too many boxes used that were close by or less than $1k-1500. Even those would need some modification to fit our loader. I am not using the bucket to attach it. I have a 10k pound loader. The less weight the better, and the closer the box is to the loader the better. I think if you can fab these for $600-800 you could probably sell them for $1000-1500 fairly easily. Might be a nice side business in our slow times in the winter.


----------



## Doug Montanari (Dec 23, 2006)

hickslawns;430289 said:


> I bought a 9' Western off a C-60 dump. I will be parting the angling cylinders, pump, a-frame and whatever else I can on ebay soon. I picked it up for $250. I estimate another $3-400 in expenses and my time. I am with JD Dave on this one, there is a certain satisfaction and reward in doing your own fabrication. I have not seen too many boxes used that were close by or less than $1k-1500. Even those would need some modification to fit our loader. I am not using the bucket to attach it. I have a 10k pound loader. The less weight the better, and the closer the box is to the loader the better. I think if you can fab these for $600-800 you could probably sell them for $1000-1500 fairly easily. Might be a nice side business in our slow times in the winter.


So did you decide to make one? if so show us some pictures of it. Also very nice web site have a question for you how do you like your quads with the snow plows on them? and what do you use them for?


----------

